# DIY Reflective Arrow Wraps



## deersled (Jan 19, 2006)

that's actually a good idea. especially the way I shoot


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

deersled said:


> that's actually a good idea. especially the way I shoot


We think alike!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

that'll do ... I like it


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Is it just 3m reflective tape? Thought about adding a small strip of this as opposed to an entire wrap. I don't want to change the spine of my arrow so I want to add as little weight as possible.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

I been doing this for about 10 years now, It really helps finding the arrow. I only put a small strip between the fletching and the nock.


----------



## t-roys (Oct 12, 2009)

It's 3M material of some sort. It's light so I'm guessing it won't add much at all as far as weight. My arrow with a 100 grain tip weighs in at 490 grains at 31" so the few grains it adds should not make a difference.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I use the 3-M reflective tape from Wal-Mart ( about $3.00 ) cut it into 3/4" strips and wrap the top of shaft between the nock and fletching


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm the leader of a 4H archery club we shoot at night at the local rifle range. A lot of my kids have taken to doing this so they can find their misses easier. Great idea it works fantastic!

Another idea I saw posted here recently is using a UV LED flashlight. It illuminates the day-glow nocks in a similar fashion.


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

how does the tape work if it is covered in blood. Do you still get a glow?


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I have used the 3-M tape for years I make my wraps a full 6 inches and they have not effected my arrow flight. When covered in blood there seems to always be a small part that does not have blood and will reflect. 
I also go to stores that make decals and get reg. vinal to make wraps. I can get a 1 ft sq. for $ 1.50 big savings and I can make 2 doz. or more wraps from them. Good Hunting.


----------



## Bear_Walker (Aug 16, 2010)

Want to say thanks for this idea. I used Duck brand reflective tape from wal-mart on my carbon express shafts and I haven't lost an arrow yet that has snaked or passed thru. Thanks Again.


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

good idea thanks for sharing. just might add at least one strip to mine.


----------

